

The void of losing someone you don't know - markbao
http://journal.markbao.com/2013/01/the-void-of-losing-someone-you-dont-know/

======
pazimzadeh
Like many people here, I have been admiring Aaron Swartz from a distance for
the past two years.

Why didn't I ever shoot him an email saying "I like what you're doing, thanks
for doing it"?

I am disappointed in myself today.

------
PaperclipTaken
I had never even heard of Aaron Swartz before today. But hearing about his
death hurts. The first I saw that that he was a confounder to Reddit. But what
really got me was discovering that at the age of 14 he participated in writing
RSS, and that he was an advocate for the freedom of information. If I look at
his actions before this week, I see a string of things that I look up to, and
a caliber of accomplishments that I would like to have myself.

It still seems unclear what all the details are behind his action, but I find
it deeply troubling that enough pressure exists to drive someone as impressive
as this to commit suicide at the young age of 26.

When I take a few steps back and look at the bigger picture of the world, I
see many people in positions of power who either wield their power for
themselves, or with apathy, and only a few people in positions of power who
attack the problems of the world with the primary intention of
humanitarianism.

Reading about Aaron, I feel like he was one of those people who cared more
about the rest of the world than anything else. And what really hurts is
seeing someone like this, only 26 and with enormous potential, decide to take
their own life instead of continue in the world with whatever circumstances.

I have yet to shed tears but I've come close several times. RIP.

------
gosub
There is also an emotion that I'm feeling now, for which I am a bit ashamed:
here is someone who had some principles that are really similar to mine.
Someone who had the guts to act according to those principles, and who faced
the consequences of those actions. Some who did what I did not, and probably
will not. He makes me feel complacent with some of the evil I see and don't
act upon.

------
B1aZer
"But what I hope most of all is that you understand what I mean when I tell
you that even though I do not know you, and even though I may never meet you,
laugh with you, cry with you, or kiss you. I love you. With all my heart, I
love you." -Valerie

